# Registration numbers and country of origin



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Could someone tell me where the following acronyms originated from... All from pedigree database registration numbers (???/#####)
KCREG 
UKK
CKJ
EV
USZ
CSPKP
SV
KJ
CSKS
CSNO
CJD
CS
CMKS
DS
CKU
PKP
CSKP
DK
KSP
MER
CSGPK

Thanks!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I wrote a little program to do some deep pedigree analysis. Of the 28,197 known dogs in my males pedigree, these are reg numbers I can't identify


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the SV one is pretty obvious


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I think the SV one is pretty obvious


Actually that would be SZ. Only a few SV show up out of 28k


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You're right. My brain totally associated wrong!


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

KC Reg is likely to be the UK KC, sometimes written as EKC
DK Denmark
CKU China 

If some are UK dogs the letters/numbers possibly are the stud book number rather than registration number


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

CSKS - Czechoslovakian dog breeding union
I think some of acronyms starting with CS are from Czech or former Czechoslovakia. will keep looking


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

KCREG - Kennel Club Registration - UK
CKU - China Kennel Union
CS - UK
DK - Denmark


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

CMKS czech-moravia dog breeding union


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

MrsFergione said:


> KCREG - Kennel Club Registration - UK
> CKU - China Kennel Union
> CS - UK
> DK - Denmark


Hi where do you get CS = UK? 


Hunterisgreat I have just looked at some of my CMKU pedigrees from my Czech dogs if you go back on them you have CKS and CsHPK, I am presuming it was when the Czech Republic and Slovakia was one country


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

An example of UK KC registration W2717004W03 the W03 at the end equates to year born and Breed Recorder Supplement quarter for the year in which the litter was registered in, which in this case is 1996 Autumn the dog was born Summer 1996 but litter in Autumn BRS

Example of Stud Book number; 3558BJ BJ = 1976


----------

